# Application status question - Visa 189



## XWQ (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi guys,

I have a couple of questions about status reflecting in my 189 visa application:

1} Form 80: I have already submitted Form 80. In the section just above "supporting documents provided", however, there is a link which says: "Complete character assessment particulars for this application" When I click this link it says 'Complete and submit Form 80 to the department for assessment....' something like this.

Even though I have already submitted Form 80 (and it is reflecting in the list of documents I submitted ), why is it asking me to submit. Should I submit again ?

2} Previously the status for the application was: "Processing". Now it has changed to "Assessment in progress" . What does this mean and how long for the process to complete from this ?

3} Under health requirement it shows:
"
*Health requirement - health clearance provided - no action required *

All health examinations required for the specified visa have been finalised. Processing of of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for.

"

What does this mean ?

Thank you


----------



## shorefisher (Nov 11, 2014)

*hi friend*

Please find my comments inline

Hi guys,

I have a couple of questions about status reflecting in my 189 visa application:

1} Form 80: I have already submitted Form 80. In the section just above "supporting documents provided", however, there is a link which says: "Complete character assessment particulars for this application" When I click this link it says 'Complete and submit Form 80 to the department for assessment....' something like this.

Even though I have already submitted Form 80 (and it is reflecting in the list of documents I submitted ), why is it asking me to submit. Should I submit again ?
You can fill Form80 for all applicants if you haven't done that before.

2} Previously the status for the application was: "Processing". Now it has changed to "Assessment in progress" . What does this mean and how long for the process to complete from this ?
After a system upgrade at DIAC, for everyone it shows the same.

3} Under health requirement it shows:
"
*Health requirement - health clearance provided - no action required *

All health examinations required for the specified visa have been finalised. Processing of of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for.

"

What does this mean ?
This again is a common comment for whoever has completed Medical, nothing to worry

Thank you[/QUOTE]


----------



## XWQ (Mar 7, 2015)

shorefisher said:


> Please find my comments inline
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hi Shorefisher ,


Thank you the reply.

I have already uploaded the Form 80 as required. I did at the beginning with all the other documents and it is showing that I have uploaded. Should I upload again ?

If any document is required, CO will send an email right ? (I have uploaded all documents including Form 80 ) Or do I have to check the application ?

Thank you


----------

